# Shop Safety Video



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Made me think about switching to crocheting …

http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/workplace-safety-videos-got-pretty-horrific-in-the-90s


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Ever been stabbed with a crochet hook? Better go with something safer like chia pets.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Crazy video.

Those hooked needles can be pretty dangerous!


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

What was I thinking?
I forgot about some of the dangers associated with crocheting …


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Too much wool-gathering I suppose.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

A number of years ago I was working with a field engineer (a.k.a. sales person), trying to sell a high precision vision measuring system to a company that made rails for the railroad. The rails are red hot and the closest we could get, without safety clothing, was about 14 feet. After we looked at the possible location for the video system we went into the managers office on the floor from where we could still see the red hot rails rolling by. The field engineer asked the manager to tell me the story about why there are different cinder blocks in his office walls.

He proceeded to tell me the story of how a red hot rail slipped out of the rolling mill, curled up in the air about 9 feet, straightened out, punched a hole above the door of his office, and then began to curl up throughout the office while breaking up more cinder blocks, and destroying a lot of the furniture. He continued the story saying that it took several guys cut to cut up the rail after it cooled off.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

"Wut?" 
.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

*oldnovice:* Thanks for sharing a great story !!!

*Joe:* Thanks for sharing a pic of a former sweetheart !!! 
From the olde-timey look of the photo, I'm guessing prom night?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow. After watching that I'm going to go home, go to bed, and pull the covers over my head!

By the way, Joe said there'll never be another ewe.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

In the Army I was Heavy Equipment Operator. One of the safety classes we attened was pretty gory with some of the ways we could get hurt while pulling maintenance on the equipment. None actually showed any of the victims, but they showed a lot of blood. One in particular was a guy on an 8" grinder grinding a pretty small piece of metal. After his finger got caught in the grinder, a raincoat was needed to get near the guy to rescue him from the grinder. There was blood every where. It sucked his hand in up to his wrist. Hehehe It was funny then, still funny today, but people do get caught up in them. I never use my grinder unless the platen? is close enough to where you can't go into it.

Charlie, go on and go to bed, but watch out how you get out in the morning. You could fall out and hit your head on the night stand and become a statistic.

John, you sure you didn't misspell prom night?.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Is it bad that I giggled like a schoolkid while watching? It reminded me of Italian zombie (zombi) movies with their cheesy special effects of eyeball popping and limb dismemberment. Back in the 90's I was awarded several tickets for not wearing my seatbelt and after the third they made me watch a video of people mangled in traffic accidents. Do they still do that?


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

> Is it bad that I giggled like a schoolkid while watching?
> 
> - Rick M.


Yes.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

That's not the story he told when he got to the ER!


----------

